# Hi Heather



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Heather, I really like the new book.







The format, the content, your writing style, the whole 9 yards. Up to date and concise info. Great job! Hope your doing well and talk to you soon.Please send me an email when the cooking show starts.







Thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Eric! I have been meaning to write and make sure you received your copy of the book. I'm so happy you liked it. Thank you again for your story - it was a wonderful contribution. I'll keep you posted about the cooking show - it is coming, I promise.- Heather


----------

